# Seagate 2 TB HDDs - Confused which one to get among these



## sling-shot (Sep 13, 2013)

There are these 4 Seagate 2 TB drives listed on Flipkart and I do not know much about the difference among them :
Seagate Pipeline 2 TB Desktop Internal Hard Drive (ST2000VX002/ST2000VX000) - Seagate: Flipkart.com
Seagate Constellation ES 2 TB Desktop Internal Hard Drive (ST2000NM0011) - Seagate: Flipkart.com
Seagate Barracuda SV-35 2 TB Desktop Internal Hard Drive (ST2000VX000) - Seagate: Flipkart.com
Seagate Barracuda 2 TB Desktop Internal Hard Drive (ST2000DM001) - Seagate: Flipkart.com

I am looking to add to or replace one of my existing 2 Seagate Barracuda's 160 (ST3160211AS) and 320 (ST3320620SV) GB in my ageing desktop. (Plan to upgrade other components later on step by step.)
My existing configuration :
CPU : AMD Athlon 64 X2 3600+
Motherboard : BIOSTAR A780LB
*www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=507#dl
PSU : Existing Zebronics 450W (waiting to be replaced with a good PSU soon)


----------



## root.king (Sep 14, 2013)

they are different models with different Interface like
SATA 6.0 Gbps or 3.0Gbps 
Cache Memory
Transfer Rate
I/O Transfer Rate 
Average Latency
Average Seek Time (Read&Write)
Non-recoverable Read Error Reliability
2nd one is good but costly  go for 3rd or 4th
or why don't you go for 'western digital' they are very silent when operates .


----------



## rajnusker (Sep 14, 2013)

All are crap.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 14, 2013)

rajnusker said:


> All are crap.



When did seagate baracudda became crap? And if all of them are crap, please suggest a hard disk for us.


----------



## Bencollins (Sep 14, 2013)

I never liked seagate but still bought barracuda ST2000DM001 as 2tb wd green is crap and black is expensive.

I'd say buy ST2000DM001 from local shops. I'm totally happy with it.


----------



## rajnusker (Sep 14, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> When did seagate baracudda became crap? And if all of them are crap, please suggest a hard disk for us.



Two of them are SV35 not meant for storage of important data. The rest are good but not worth the money as they do die fast, and besides the warranty is only 2 years. Plus Seagate RMA procedure is DISGUSTING and they sometimes DO GIVE BAD drives as replacement. In short all are crap.

P.S. The 15k drive is showing 1 year warranty? Is this a joke?


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 14, 2013)

rajnusker said:


> Two of them are SV35 not meant for storage of important data. The rest are good but not worth the money as they do die fast, and besides the warranty is only 2 years. Plus Seagate RMA procedure is DISGUSTING and they sometimes DO GIVE BAD drives as replacement. In short all are crap.
> 
> P.S. The 15k drive is showing 1 year warranty? Is this a joke?



I see only 1 is listed as SV35? The Barracuda SV35. Which is the other one?

I have had 2 Barracudas listed in my post above. The 160 GB one is doing fine after 6+ years and the 320 GB after 3+ years. The 320 GB version is not constantly accessed as it is more used for long term storage.
The 160 has been heavily used as it is the one on which I put my OS and the torrents.

------------

Western Digital 2 TB non-AV regular desktop drive is priced at 9K+ in Flipkart. Not available locally where I reside. Also not even Seagate 2 TB is available locally here.


----------



## rajnusker (Sep 16, 2013)

sling-shot said:


> I see only 1 is listed as SV35? The Barracuda SV35. Which is the other one?
> 
> I have had 2 Barracudas listed in my post above. The 160 GB one is doing fine after 6+ years and the 320 GB after 3+ years. The 320 GB version is not constantly accessed as it is more used for long term storage.
> The 160 has been heavily used as it is the one on which I put my OS and the torrents.
> ...



The first and third link are SV35. And it's useless to compare old with new ones, durability of new Seagate drives are worse than old ones. I suggest get the WD 2TB FAEX series, it has got 5 years warranty and reliable.


----------



## avinandan012 (Sep 16, 2013)

that 160GB era is gone longtime. Seagate quality is way below what it used to be in that time. I have a 80GB(IDE) & a 160GB(sata) drive they are both seagate , both still running(purchase time 2005-6). But 500GB & 1TB drives purchased around 2009 gave up within 2years.

I would say go with WD cause their RMA process is comparatively hasslefree & faster & WD doesnot give bad drives as replacement. I know 2 cases of seagate RMA they gave DAO drives as replacements.


DO check local markets price might be less.


----------

